
Ask HN: Do any colleges live stream their lectures? - 3into10power5
I am just curious to see if any colleges live stream their classes? Or any students who tweet what they learnt today.<p>Would be a fun experiment. I do understand that it cuts into their revenue streams, but still want to explore.
======
aripickar
UC Berkeley used to for a lot of computer science classes. But a lawsuit
necessitated that they close caption all of their publicly available streams.
Rather than pay money to get professional closed captions, they made streams
private.

~~~
sgillen
That's a real shame, a (presumably) well intentioned attempt to increase
access to educational resources winds up restricting access instead. I wonder
what the motivations and intended outcome of the lawsuit was.

~~~
flyingfences
It was a group of deaf people trying to get UCB to spend the money to better
serve them.

~~~
acct1771
For free...so instead dicked everyone else who otherwise would have received
for free.

~~~
ausbah
Because that constitutes discrimination against the deaf...

~~~
shooter_mcgavin
Does that apply to free services?

------
NoNameHaveI
I do. At least sometimes. I use Zoom to do so. I sometimes record them as
well. We have had a lot of weather cancellations this winter, so I have been
doing this quite a bit. But, I am not required to, nor do I do it 100% of the
time. FWIW, I teach Software Development at a community college.

------
applecrazy
Yes. Harvard’s CS50 course livestreams lectures, both in 2D and sometimes in
360 degree format (!)

------
inertiatic
The university I attended (University of Athens, Greece, department of
Informatics) live streamed pretty much every major class, starting from 2005
or so, and for as long as I was there. I'm pretty sure it's not that rare,
especially nowadays. But it's much less useful now relatively, since there are
so many courses and video resources on most STEM related subjects.

------
sirrnsaa
Yeah well, many colleges offer the live streams. I recently met on eof my
student told me tht their college officials offer the free online video
lectures. Thanks for sharing this also do visit
[http://tellthebelltacos.com](http://tellthebelltacos.com) for more hacking
news.

------
GuillaumeBrdet
Have you come across any good ones since?

I'd be curious to check them out!

------
ausbah
It's not equivalent, but most courses at least post lectur slides, section
notes, etc. online.

